# Exo terra Monsoon RS400



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

just purchased 2 of these at $61 dollars a piece.
just a heads up. amazon.com


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Alegre323 said:


> just purchased 2 of these at $61 dollars a piece.
> just a heads up. amazon.com


Hope they last...I have heard to many stories about them breaking down quickly


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Hope they last...I have heard to many stories about them breaking down quickly


mine has been a champ. thats why im ordering 2 more. 1 for a new tank build another for a friend


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

jpstod said:


> Hope they last...I have heard to many stories about them breaking down quickly


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...monsoon-v-2-pictures-proof-updated-parts.html

V1 units had the issue. That was fixed for all units shipped starting June 2011.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Spending a little more to purchase from a sponsor may be a better choice...just my opinion


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Spending a little more to purchase from a sponsor may be a better choice...just my opinion


it may be a better choice, but half off is half off


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...monsoon-v-2-pictures-proof-updated-parts.html
> 
> V1 units had the issue. That was fixed for all units shipped starting June 2011.


I think my original unit may be a V1 lol


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

It would be the preferred choice... 

unfortunately I'm a poor college student! :[


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> It would be the preferred choice...
> 
> unfortunately I'm a poor college student! :[


but soon you'll be an educated rich man lol


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Alegre323 said:


> it may be a better choice, but half off is half off


Till you end up buying extra units....
Has anyone confirmed yet if extra head are available to run more than 2 Misting heads yet..I have 18 Tanks right now..
even at $61.00 per unit to run 2 Misting heads I would need 9 units to spray all 18 Tanks

Amazon's Monsoon (61.00 x 9 =) 549.00 vs Mistking Ultimate Value Kit (189.00 + 15 Additional Misting Heads (cheapest) X.8.99=) 323.85 does not look like much of a Savings anymore does it. In my Case I would save 225.15 by going with a single Mistking Unit.

Yes 1 Unit to 1 Unit The Amazon price is better but when you add-on for additional tanks the saving Quickly disappears..

To Many reports of Loss of pressure when you add DIY Misting heads to the Monsoons..Lack of Additional supplies..Still not enough good reports on the Monsoon


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The heads and extra parts are now available. We have them in stock at JoshsFrogs.com

Exo-Terra Monsoon Collection | Josh's Frogs


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Till you end up buying extra units....
> Has anyone confirmed yet if extra head are available to run more than 2 Misting heads yet..I have 18 Tanks right now..
> even at $61.00 per unit to run 2 Misting heads I would need 9 units to spray all 18 Tanks
> 
> ...


Yes, extra heads are available, they're like 2$ each but i've heard it can greatly loose pressure with even 3 nozzles.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Neontra said:


> Yes, extra heads are available, they're like 2$ each but i've heard it can greatly loose pressure with even 3 nozzles.


exactly what i have heard


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Till you end up buying extra units....
> Has anyone confirmed yet if extra head are available to run more than 2 Misting heads yet..I have 18 Tanks right now..
> even at $61.00 per unit to run 2 Misting heads I would need 9 units to spray all 18 Tanks
> 
> ...


I have 4 nozzles on my tank and the pressure is very strong. Ill post a video of mine in a bit

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Alegre323 said:


> I have 4 nozzles on my tank and the pressure is very strong. Ill post a video of mine in a bit
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


ditto. I had a monsoon (replaced w/ mistking) that I was running two stock heads, and a total of 4 ADDITIONAL homedepot sprinkler heads, and had zero problems w/ pressure. and this was total supporting 3 tanks.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

If one were to break could we replace the pump with a stronger pump?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

I purchased one of the v1 units when they came out from a local store at a great discount, like you I figured I would give it a shot for the price and put it on a display tank I had in the living room. This thing was plagued with issues the most frightening of which was when I came home from work after a power outage I walked in my door to my basti tank completely flooded with the water being 4 inches above land and the frogs hanging on for dear life to the wood (Lost 2 froglets in the disaster that I guess couldn’t make it up high enough). Don’t know if the issue has been fixed but.... after a hard power cycle like what occurred with the power outage it turned the system to "on" automatically leaving the system running until someone powered the unit off. I would never trust one of these units again, my frogs lives are not worth the cost save. I truly hope you have a better experience then I did.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

calvinyhob said:


> I purchased one of the v1 units when they came out from a local store at a great discount, like you I figured I would give it a shot for the price and put it on a display tank I had in the living room. This thing was plagued with issues the most frightening of which was when I came home from work after a power outage I walked in my door to my basti tank completely flooded with the water being 4 inches above land and the frogs hanging on for dear life to the wood (Lost 2 froglets in the disaster that I guess couldn&#146;t make it up high enough). Don&#146;t know if the issue has been fixed but.... after a hard power cycle like what occurred with the power outage it turned the system to "on" automatically leaving the system running until someone powered the unit off. I would never trust one of these units again, my frogs lives are not worth the cost save. I truly hope you have a better experience then I did.


Wow that sucks. I wont have that problem because i have a 60 g tank and a mere gallon of water is nothing
Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

61 bucks is a deal. Its all on what your budget is though.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> 61 bucks is a deal. Its all on what your budget is though.


yes it is. thats why I posted it


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Few more things worth mentioning... Not to sound like a huge monsoon fan, but it's not really a bad system.

1) Using low-flow nozzles (like from Home Depot/Lowes) with HIGHER flow nozzles (like mist king & monsoon) will result in the low-flow nozzles spraying "great" and the high-flow nozzles almost not spraying at all. So that's why the "Monsoon can't support many nozzles". It CAN support 6 nozzles easily, so long as they are the nozzles made for the monsoon. 

2) When they were first released (V.1 misting units without the extension kits & nozzles) customers had to use SOMETHING for multiple cages, so they went out and used whatever they could find. At that time, there was the defect with the bulkhead (as shown in the thread I linked to earlier), and they crapped out.

3) Roughly $2.50 for misting heads is a VERY fair price in my opinion. I was expecting them to be around $9-12 for each two-pack. That's a huge plus, in my opinion.

4) Nobody on the Monsoon-side of the argument is comparing it to a Mist King... It's no Mist King. They aren't even the same product. Mist King units are usually bought by breeders (both hobbyists and pros), and the Monsoon units are usually bought for hobbyists, or for smaller displays. For instance, we use Mist King systems in our breeding room, and a Monsoon unit behind the front desk vivarium @ the Retail store. Not because it's a "better unit", but because it's quick & easy.

5) I'm posting all of this in a thread linked to an AMAZON sale site? lol  Exo Terra has a MINIMUM ADVERTISED PRICE of $119.99 on the Monsoon. We bend the rule like everyone else selling it for under $119.99, but that's just ridiculous. If they *really are* new units (and V.2), that's a crazy price. _(Excuse the following pro-small business speech)_ Then again... Do you think the Amazon vendor will take care of you as well as Josh Frogs or I (NEHERP) would? Would they help out down the road if you have questions? I'm sure the good guys @ Josh's would, and I know I would! (Sorry if there are other vendors on here that are selling the Monsoon! I didn't mean to skip anyone.) Customer service matters, and standing by a product really should stand for something. (Like how we recalled our V.1 units voluntarily & REPLACED THEM for our customers with FREE SHIPPING) 

Even if you don't get your Monsoon from us, you might consider grabbing one from a Dendroboard vendor. Just my $0.02.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Well all want the best, but the world doesnt work that way.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

My main incentive to buy from amazon is because its cheap and I don't mind fiddling with it. Additionally, the unit is compact and all inclusive. This saves me room and since I'm running it on just one tank it won't be a hassle. I was saving and waiting till the time was right to buy a large amount of items from the sponsors to save on shipping but.... I just couldn't pass this up!

Got mine ordered. It was $67 and some change though. :/


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Few more things worth mentioning... Not to sound like a huge monsoon fan, but it's not really a bad system.
> 
> 1) Using low-flow nozzles (like from Home Depot/Lowes) with HIGHER flow nozzles (like mist king & monsoon) will result in the low-flow nozzles spraying "great" and the high-flow nozzles almost not spraying at all. So that's why the "Monsoon can't support many nozzles". It CAN support 6 nozzles easily, so long as they are the nozzles made for the monsoon.
> 
> ...


well said. cheers!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> My main incentive to buy from amazon is because its cheap and I don't mind fiddling with it. Additionally, the unit is compact and all inclusive. This saves me room and since I'm running it on just one tank it won't be a hassle. I was saving and waiting till the time was right to buy a large amount of items from the sponsors to save on shipping but.... I just couldn't pass this up!
> 
> Got mine ordered. It was $67 and some change though. :/


an extra $6 is not bad...lol


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

How can you tell if your purchasing the v1 or v2?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe it has a blue connector on the hose outlet. V1 is white

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

